# Anderson Park Pictures (Florida)



## Strix (Apr 27, 2009)

I didn't really grab many pictures while there. Couldn't find a lot of stuff photograph, but I did grab some decent ones w/ some critter pix as well.

I have higher quality pics if anyone would like.


----------



## Arthur (Apr 29, 2009)

So where all the spiders have gone?
Nice pics though!
Hope to visit those places someday.


----------



## Nokturnal1980 (Apr 29, 2009)

Beautiful pictures. Love the gator shots.


----------



## Spider-Spazz (Jun 15, 2009)

Arthur said:


> So where all the spiders have gone?
> Nice pics though!
> Hope to visit those places someday.


Everyones moved on! :liar: 
Where have you been :}


----------

